# Would it be cheaper to build then to buy complete



## wizzkidforever (Oct 3, 2006)

I want to get a stp frame and build slowly. I really want a street hucker that will be ok not super good and was wondering how much it would be to buy part by part as i dont have all the money now. I can also buy some used stuff to


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

if you truly mean "hucker" then skip that frame. Better yet skip the hucking.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

if you want to now prices look sstuff up, find parts you like, then add all your pretty little numbers up and thatl be how much you have to spend


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Completes are usually cheaper. Companies have more buying power than you (the consumer). There are occasional exceptions.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You're better off buying complete, used or new.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

A complete bike is cheaper but if you get a complete bike there might be some parts on it that you dont like or that you want to change. If you build you own bike then you get to pick every part that is on it and it will be more yours and unique.


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

It will cost almost double the amount to build a bike than to buy a complete. Even more when you start getting all the parts you want. But you can spread that over time and get all the parts you like.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

You can build for cheaper, but you have to scour the internet for ebay deals and closeouts. That could take months to find the right prices. That's also if you do the wrenching yourself. It's usually cheaper to buy a good complete from a major bike brand.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

From my experiences you'll end up spending more if you build a bike yourself, unless you get parts used or real cheap off eBay or something. I bought a Kona Cowan frame and then built it with parts that I selected myself...none were used or came from eBay... and I ended up spending about $1600. I could buy a complete Kona Cowan for about $1300, so I did spend more, but I also got a bike that was somewhat custom and I was able to pick the front fork, wheels, etc that I wanted versus what Kona specs themselves.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

What they all said. I built my XC race bike and ended up with over 3k in it.

I'd buy a complete and upgrade as needed unless you have the time, patients and money.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

One other little tip is to buy the parts when they start clearing out the 2006's...although it might already be too late for that. I built my Ibis Mojo using clearanced parts that various places like Jenson and Price Point were clearing out to make room for the new model year stuff. I also got the $990 Ibis Mojo frame for $450 when Ibis folded a few years back, so that saved me some money. The bike itself would normally have cost about $3000 to build, but with my discounts I build it for about $1700....wish I would have spent more and got a better front fork though.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't see how it's possible to build for less than the cost of a complete bike, new or used. Even on used parts, just try adding up all the shipping costs of the individual parts.
Speaking after two full builds, advantages are; getting exactly the components you want, and being able to spread the cost (which is more). 
Peace,
Steve


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are the blessed few that can build bikes for less than shop cost (don't even touch the subject of MSRP). Totaly build tally for my bike hovers around the 700 mark.

Addict frame, Pike fork, J7 brakes, Saint cranks, Trailpimp rims, Hadley hubs, King headset, Thomson post, etc, etc, etc. Pretty much cream of the crop.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

More often than not it will be cheaper to buy complete than build up. If you are new to the game I highly suggest buying a complete, unless you have an old MTB that you can steal parts off of. Then I'd just get a cheap frame like a ebay Azonic Steelhead or a Soul Cycles Roscoe and swap the parts over. I have like $400-500 into my Steelhead and I ride it pretty hard. So anyway, just get yourself something to get yourself rollin and upgrade parts as needed. Also, find someone near you that can teach you how to repair/true your wheels. This is a skill that has saved me the most money over the past 20 years.


----------

